# Which emacs should I install?



## sw2wolf (Feb 23, 2012)

I am a VIM user. Now *I* want to taste emacs.

```
>ls /usr/ports/editors/emac*
emacs-devel/ emacs-nox11/ emacs.app/   emacs/       emacs21/     emacs22/
```

*W*hich versi*o*n should *I* install?


----------



## kpa (Feb 23, 2012)

editors/emacs or editors/emacs-nox11 if you don't need the X11 graphics support.


----------



## jrm@ (Feb 23, 2012)

Another option is editors/emacs-devel (emacs 24).  It's stable and has lots of nice improvements.  Here is a summary of what's new in emacs 24.

One downside to installing the latest version is that many of the emacs-related ports such as print/auctex only work with editors/emacs or earlier versions.


----------



## sw2wolf (Feb 24, 2012)

I will install editors/emacs, thanks!


----------



## purgatori (Jul 27, 2012)

When are libraries in the ports tree going to be built against Emacs-24 instead of 23? After all, 24 is the current stable version.


----------



## jrm@ (Jul 27, 2012)

There is a thread started by the maintainer on the ports mailing list. He says he's about ready to move editors/emacs from  23.1 to 24.1.


----------



## ko (Sep 13, 2012)

editors/emacs is better ^_^


----------

